# Recently finalized my divorce, I am new on this site.



## merriman (Mar 3, 2020)

Post divorce isn't fun, and life seems boring that's why I decide to join this forum to make new friends, having someone to chat with and talk to will be nice, let the good people on this site welcome me. Jason


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi Jason..Divorce is never easy.  I hope your life will get better.  There are lots of nice, good folks on here to chat with about just about anything, best wishes to you!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi Jason


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome from Toronto, Jason.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome from NY,Jason.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome from Pappy in Florida.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome aboard.
Plenty of us here have been to the divorce rodeo, and survived intact.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 3, 2020)

merriman said:


> Post divorce isn't fun, and life seems boring that's why I decide to join this forum to make new friends, having someone to chat with and talk to will be nice, let the good people on this site welcome me. Jason


Welcome Jason.  Lots of nice people here and lots to talk about.


----------



## twinkles (Mar 3, 2020)

welcome   jason


----------



## gennie (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome from south central Florida


----------



## toffee (Mar 3, 2020)

helooo enjoy the forum for a chat ........


----------



## Devi (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome to the group, Jason.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome, Jason


----------



## jerry old (Mar 3, 2020)

divorce is no worse that fighting a tiger for an extended period of time.

Those of us that loved another once,-now meet in an arena and maul
each other.  Emotions knows no regulator, wounds heal, memories
 stay with us, surface in 2-3 years-sometimes, if they can rise through the bitterness and we remember the good times.

Well, you know all about that.

So, pull up a chair, get up in the morning, go to thread "Coffee Corner,"
start your day off right.


----------



## Duster (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Mar 3, 2020)

Hey, Good lookin'!  Welcome and congrats on your divorce!  We all would love to know more about you.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome....Merriman....Happy to have you here....People are friendly....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome Jason. I know divorce isn't easy but hope your life settles down enough that you can begin to enjoy yourself.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 3, 2020)

*Hi!

*


----------



## DaveA (Mar 3, 2020)

Howdy merriman.  Hope you enjoy the group.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome Jason, I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 4, 2020)

merriman said:


> Post divorce isn't fun, and life seems boring that's why I decide to join this forum to make new friends, having someone to chat with and talk to will be nice, let the good people on this site welcome me. Jason



Hey Jason, one bit of advice from someone who got divorced a long time ago and bounced back.

Think about the person you were before you got married.  What did you like to do?  What did you dream about?

Now you can do those things without worrying about your "other half."

Did you want to play guitar?  Hike in Alaska?  Build birdhouses?   Go do it.  

Divorce creates a lot of emotional and financial damage.  But it can also free you up to be a better, happier version of yourself.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 4, 2020)

Glad you are here, guy.  Enjoy!


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 4, 2020)

Welcome merriman!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 4, 2020)

There was an old, old song... "Got along without ya before I met ya, gonna get along without you now!"
You are finally back to YOU!


----------



## charry (Mar 4, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Hey, Good lookin'!  Welcome and congrats on your divorce!  We all would love to know more about you.





Dont be Nosy Gaer ..
Welcome jason ...


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello Jason. 
I've been divorced since 1998. It was rough the first few yrs. It's nice to talk to other people sometimes. The folks at this forum have been very nice to me and I haven't been here long.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Mar 16, 2020)

merriman said:


> Post divorce isn't fun, and life seems boring that's why I decide to join this forum to make new friends, having someone to chat with and talk to will be nice, let the good people on this site welcome me. Jason


33 years for me--seem to connect with men..go figure..


----------



## terry123 (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome from Houston!


----------



## Will (Mar 17, 2020)

merriman said:


> Post divorce isn't fun, and life seems boring that's why I decide to join this forum to make new friends, having someone to chat with and talk to will be nice, let the good people on this site welcome me. Jason


I am new also here. Three Divorces. Think I am done, lol. Well done. But still in one piece. Better to be alone than in same room with someone that makes you wish to be Alone.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2020)

Will said:


> I am new also here. Three Divorces. Think I am done, lol. Well done. But still in one piece. Better to be alone than in same room with someone that makes you wish to be Alone.


Hi Will and nice to have you join us all...


----------



## Morningglory (Nov 1, 2020)

merriman said:


> Post divorce isn't fun, and life seems boring that's why I decide to join this forum to make new friends, having someone to chat with and talk to will be nice, let the good people on this site welcome me. Jason


Welcome, hope you enjoy all our company  , lot of great people on here


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Chet (Nov 2, 2020)

Welcome. Free at last, free at last. Thank God, free at last.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2020)

Merry Man must have found his  happiness elsewhere  ....


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2020)

Now you see him, now you don't.  lol.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

One post and done.  Another seagull member who flew over, dropped a "gift" and continued on his way, neither knowing nor caring where his package landed.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 2, 2020)

StarSong said:


> One post and done.  Another seagull member who flew over, dropped a "gift" and continued on his way, neither knowing nor caring where his package landed.


So much for making friends here, huh!


----------



## bowmore (Nov 2, 2020)

JimBob1952 said:


> Hey Jason, one bit of advice from someone who got divorced a long time ago and bounced back.
> 
> Think about the person you were before you got married.  What did you like to do?  What did you dream about?
> 
> ...


Great philosophy! I was also divorced, but came out of it for a much better life. My 2 sons recovered from the trauma as adults and I am on great terms with both of them.
Welcome Jason!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 3, 2020)

_Great News......




_


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 4, 2020)

Welcome from New Jersey Jason. I hope you enjoy it here as much as I do.


----------



## win231 (Nov 4, 2020)

Do you own anything?


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 16, 2020)

True to himself gone as seagulls do  bet he is not suffering financially......now he has left rubber oh.....did i mean as in tire skids.....


----------



## Remy (Dec 18, 2020)

Welcome. It's got to be hard but I'm glad you found this site. I think it can help.


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

A huge G'Day from the land Downunder.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 19, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin, Jason!!


----------

